# Recommendation for Pellet Grills



## Chef Panda (Oct 13, 2020)

Hello, 

I am new to the site and pellet grills and wanted some feedback. I am looking for a wood pellet grill in the $500-600 price range and have landed on Pit Boss. Also, I love the added feature of an open flame. Out of Pit Boss, I narrowed it down to the new Navigator 850 (1), Pro Series 820 (2), or Pro Series 1100 (3). I only added 1100 because I get a military discount, bringing me back to my price range. 

That said, I plan to upgrade the Pit Boss with the REC TEC controller. I can not find the controllers' prices or event the replacement controllers themselves on REC TEC websites or the interwebs. 

Does anyone know the REC TEC controller (RT-700, I think with the wifi capability)? 

I can't justify the increased cost of REC TEC based on reviews and videos of Pit Boss. Also, REC TEC does not come with extra workspace, which drew me to the navigator 850. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## kruizer (Oct 13, 2020)

Camp Chef also offers a military discount. All they need is a copy of your discharge form.


----------



## kruizer (Oct 13, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 13, 2020)

I have a pitboss Austin xl with well over 500 cooks on it. Never an issue. Sear flame slide is great. 5yr warranty. Don't discount pitboss because you saw a bad review. Take care of it and it will last. If you are limited to lowes because of the discount I'd do the pro 1100. My brother has the pro 820 and likes it alot. So it's about how much space you need. I'm a vet too so lowes gets alot of my business lol


----------



## mike243 (Oct 13, 2020)

PB has a new 1 out with a lot of nice features , wifi/blutooth PID controller 1008" , I love my Austin XL  but if I didn't have 1 I would take a good look at it


----------



## SlickRockStones (Oct 13, 2020)

Check with Brickseek for Austin XLs on clearance at Walmart. I got one a couple weeks ago.  It works great and the food tastes acceptably smokey.  $300-$350 in our area and they’re going fast.


----------

